# Heinkel D-100



## johnbr (Feb 22, 2016)

Can not put them in photo album so I put them here.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## mikewint (Feb 22, 2016)

Another "what if" aircraft. In 1939 it was faster than the Me 109 or Fw 190 but the He used the DB 601 engine and all of them were reserved for Messerschmidt's 109s and 110s. Nothing matched the He until the Corsair came along in '43


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 20, 2018)

* pictures is dated 16 July 1942*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 22, 2018)

Fantastic collection, johnbr.
Please let me add my clumsy work as AXHei.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

net


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

The Nazi propaganda image shows a German Wehrmacht Heinkel He 113 (He 100) fighter plane. Published in April 1940. A Nazi reporter has written on the reverse of the photo on 29.04.1940, "The latest images of the successful Heinkel He 111 fighter plane. Use: single-seat fighter plane. Construction: cantilevered and low-roofed, constructed from plain sheet metal plating - landing flaps between aileron and fuselage. Tail unit: Cantilevered high- and side-tail unit. Landing gear: retractable chassis in the wings. Weaponry and equipment: light and heavy machine guns, radio equipment. Measurements: length 8,185m, breadth: 9,4m, wing area 14,5m2." Photo: Berliner Verlag


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 12, 2019)

Another very interesting what if...

Cool pictures.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2019)

German Luftwaffe Second World War


----------

